# Gas flow help please



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

We have a Caprice mark 111 cooker not had a problem with it till now. 
Parked up and want to do dinner can not turn the grill on while the cooker /kettle ring is on.
If we turn that off can light the cooker
If we turn the kettle one back on grill goes off
Can have 2 top rings on but both very weak
Single ring on isnt as strong up high is more like low flame setting.
Both bottles full both turned on
No gas smell. As we are up Glasgow on first day of holiday so a bit stressey. All worked fine about 3 weeks ago when we went away for the weekend.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Regulator gone awol, Cora.

Assume you've checked you have enough gas?  

Peter


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Just wondering why you have both bottles turned on, usually you empty one and then turn the full one on. 

Mike


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup filled up after our weekend away. 2x gaslow 1 big 1 small 
System in about 5mts ago not used cb barely since then with mums illness and not wanting to go far


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry Mike misted your reply. I turned them both on to see if it made a difference...it didnt


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Is there another gas tap somewhere that may have got slightly turned off during packing the bus?

John


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup checked them first off and all on. Tried another experiment turned the gas fire on and cooker gas nosedived


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Peter's explanation is the most likely

Dick


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

:-( hope not l assume when gaslow put in a new regulator put in?
100% sure 2x full gas bottles. 
Will ring fitter monday but hopefully can get by for now. Also impossible to get down to the fiitter.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Truma regulator, if so its goosed.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Scuse me just off to shoot myself :-(
Edit post silent scream

Many thanks everyone l can always count on the folks from here pulling me out the brown stuff.

Told Andy we will use it while we can and if no gas we eat out or cold food and drink water no coffee l am not having this holiday spoiled is my first holiday in yrs where not worrying about
mum. Andy and l are meant to unwind and enjoy for a bit and dammed if sodding ****** ***** trauma will stop us.

Many thanks will let you all know how it turns out 

*Caro*


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Contact Gaslow.

A number of people have had similar problems with the regulator. I believe that gaslow are very good at supplying a replacement without fuss.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks 747 will do


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It's not a complicated or expensive job changinging the regulator Caro. You could get it done on Mon locally and enjoy your holiday to the full. Look for the local caravan/MH business give them a ring tell them the situation and ask them for a local gasman that would do it.

Dick


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Dick problem is we move up country tomorrow have to be other side fort william by thur. and dont want to hang round here till monday then bomb up there. Want a quiet drive enjoying scotland. I will see what can be done via phone monday if anyone is up there or arrange for when we get back
Why is it always me sets out for a break...and things break.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I know you can't carry spares for everything, but we put a spare regulator in the trailer, just in case. Probably never use it, but it's like insurance, once you have it in place you never use it!

There doesn't seem to be any caravan repair places on that side of Scotland, Beauly or Pitlochry are the nearest:

Caladonian Caravans And Camper Vans
31, Beauly, inverness-shire, IV4 7JH
01463 741171
www.caravans-campervans.co.uk

Robertson Caravan Repairs 
Bridgend Garage, Pitlochry , PH16 5PX
01887 840347
01882 632348
http://www.caravanrepairs-perthshire.co.uk/

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If, and it probably is a Truma regulator problem, fit a different type, otherwise the problem could come again.
Also carry a spare regulator.
While on the subject of spares, we also carry a spare water pump, as regulators and pumps, going belly up, when you are in the middle of nowhere, and dealers miles away, would be a real pain!
Our Truma went faulty, on a wet cold winter night, but at least I had the spare :!:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Plus the tools to change them!  

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Plus the tools to change them!
> 
> Peter


If a person is handy, then yes, you need the correct tools, and well worth checking out spanner size and also room to get the spanner into the locker. A short spanner may be easier. 
Some people are not capable, or happy about of doing the job, but having the correct fitting spare available is the main thing as you can get any capable person to do the job, and as we know, us M/Hers, are always happy to help a fellow M/H er out of difficulty!
Also worth having the tools for the helping hand!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks yup decided to carry spare regulater last night Didnt consider tools was going to try learn how it is done.
Oh godfries not more stuff will look at water pump to carry and tools as well...but withmy luck wont be those 2 that break once l have spares ))


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Many thanks yup decided to carry spare regulater last night Didnt consider tools was going to try learn how it is done.
> Oh godfries not more stuff will look at water pump to carry and tools as well...but withmy luck wont be those 2 that break once l have spares ))


I have carried a spare water pump around for 6 years and not had a failure since then, but I did before.
However, I am quite happy to carry the spare and never have a failure  
When my Truma regulator failed, I did replace with my spare Truma regulator, but on my new van, I had the Truma removed when the dealer changed over my Alugas, refillable cylinders to the new van.


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Just another small point make sure your regulator is fitted as high as possible which helps stop the residue from the gas blocking up . Your problem happened to me after fitting Gaslow the fitter used the old regulator (cheapskate)


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

On the trailer we had seen previous warnings about regulator height, and had almost 6 feet height available, but decided that 2-3ft was fine:










We've had no issues so far, but we only run on Autogas, don't use Calor or other supplier. (Autogas is a mixture of mainly propane with Butane added)

Don't see any issues on the LPG system on the Discovery V8 either, that has run 8 years since install with just filter changes and gas valve block cleaning, and there wasn't much goo in there either.

The other thing that struck me, looking at that picture again, was that the black hose to the regulator has a non-return valve in it, something that hasn't always been there, so I wonder if that is stopping residue from draining back to the cylinder? Just a thought.

Peter


----------

